# Looking for a stem plant that will thrive in low light



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Rotala Rotundifolia, it wont develop its nice red color, but grows stupidly fast in my high tech, I will cut it down to 8" and it will be almost 25-30 inches in a few weeks


----------



## ShukiAi (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been having success with anacharis lately.


----------



## bcarrot (May 12, 2014)

Hygrophila polysperma grows very fast in my low light tank.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Look what my humble Stingray has done to my Wisteria.


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

Water wisteria grew like a weed in my low tech, low fert tank. In use that same ferts as you are using now. Eventually I removed it completely because it took over my 10 gallon tank. Beautiful, but got tired of the constant trimming.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

My Bacopa has doubled in sized in the last month. I got them at around 6" and they're about 12" tall. Going to trim them down to propagate them in the next couple weeks. Conversely, my wisteria is not doing nearly as well as I would expect.

Ludwigia repens is also another one that does really well, even though in low light, the lower leaves tend to die off.

Bump: Bacopa and Ludwigia repens are good stem plants that will take off with minimal effort.


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

If you want a nice reddish, delicate plant Ludwigia arcuata is great. Bacopa caroliniana is also super easy and was the first stem plant I had any success with.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I think I'll give these two a try. I like how they look.  Thanks again.



dpod said:


> If you want a nice reddish, delicate plant Ludwigia arcuata is great. Bacopa caroliniana is also super easy and was the first stem plant I had any success with.


----------

